# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Giúp đỡ ??Website tính toán bieur thức??

## ketoanbacviet79

Ai giúp em cách tính mấy biểu thức phức tạp dưới dạng text với

----------

